# اقتراح إنشاء قسم لتاريخ المسيحية والمسيحيين



## EMad Thaabet (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نفسى نعمل قسم لتاريخ المسيحية والمسحيين ننشر فية تاريخ المسيحية من اول ميلاد المسيح الى الوقت الحالى
 لان اغلب المسحيين :
مش بيعرفوا تاريخهم صح والقسم دا مش موجود فى اغلب المنتديات المسيحية 

فارجوا التفكير فى الاقتراح:t31:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تاريخ المسيحة موجود بالمنتدى
وقد سجلته السيدة العظيمة/ ايرينى
ابحث فى المنتدى وسوف تجده
الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اعرف واحده مهندزه كده اسكندرانيه وتنفع مشرفه للقسم ده جدا ​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تاريخ المسيحة موجود بالمنتدى
> وقد سجلته السيدة العظيمة/ ايرينى
> ابحث فى المنتدى وسوف تجده
> الرب يباركك



شكرا لمرورك الجميل
اخى انا بتكلم عن قسم كامل خاص بتاريخ المسيحين وليس موضوع واحد بل نضم كل كتب التاريخ وموضعات تاريخية قصيرة انا بتكلم على تاريخ المسيحية فى كل البلاد ووخصوصا بلاد الشرق
​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (15 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اعرف واحده مهندزه كده اسكندرانيه وتنفع مشرفه للقسم ده جدا ​




اولا شكراا لمرورك 
ثانيا ليست لى سلطة بل اطلب من المدير 
بس الاول اذا كان اقتراحى لة اهمية :99:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

إيه دا ؟؟

أنا مشرفة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إنت بتهزروا !!!! 

إنتوا أكيد عايزين روك ينتحر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقتراح جميل فعلا ...... يا ريت روك يفكر فى تنفيذه*​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (18 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اقتراح جميل فعلا ...... يا ريت روك يفكر فى تنفيذه*​





ميرسى لمرورك يا استاذى وشكرا لتخفيظك 

بس صدقنى اغلب المسيحين لا يعلمون شىء عن تاريخم كل ما يعلموة هو ما تعلمون من كتب الدراسة التى لم تزكر الا هامش المسيحية متجاهلة تاريخ المسيحية


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> ميرسى لمرورك يا استاذى وشكرا لتخفيظك
> 
> بس صدقنى اغلب المسيحين لا يعلمون شىء عن تاريخم كل ما يعلموة هو ما تعلمون من كتب الدراسة التى لم تزكر الا هامش المسيحية متجاهلة تاريخ المسيحية



*على الأقل ممكن أعرف تاريخ المسيحية فى بلدى, مصر, لكن ماعرفش عنها حاجة فى البلدان الأخرى ..... والقسم ده ممكن يكون منارة للتاريخ المسيحى .... وكل شخص يسرد تاريخ المسيحية فى بلده موثقا بالدلائل وكتب التراث التى يمكن الرجوع إليها *


----------



## EMad Thaabet (18 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *  ..... والقسم ده ممكن يكون منارة للتاريخ المسيحى ....
> *




اتمنى ذالك يا استاذى


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكره جميله جدا فعلا*​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (18 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا فعلا*​




*
الاجمل مرورك استاذى*:08:


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام* يحتوي على مثل هكذا مواضيع ولذلك اراه المكان الانسب اذا كانت هناك ربغة بإضافة المزيد.


----------

